# Nutsedge?



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Hello all

Is this Nutsedge in my TTTF? I sprayed Tenacity with Surfactant a few days ago on it but didn't seem to affect it.
I have some Image but i need to stick with my Bermuda for that


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Sure looks like it. Look into something like Halosulfuron for that.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks I'll SedgeHammer it!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Also, keep in mind killing nutsedge is measured in weeks, months, and years, rather than days.


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

Image Kills Nutsedge always works for me, and safe in Bermuda if you don't go too heavy.


----------



## Coleman2084 (Aug 7, 2019)

Is this similar to what you have? I'm currently seeing a bit of this in my yard.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Coleman2084 that is nutsedge, if you're asking.


----------



## Coleman2084 (Aug 7, 2019)

@Spammage thank you!


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Yep @Coleman2084 Tenacity actually killed it pretty good but it is already coming back ;-)

I have used Nutsedge to treat it in the past as well.


----------

